# Ipad controlled lighting



## thepred (Oct 19, 2010)

Right now I have 12 recessed lights wired into three zones down to Lutron dimmers. I was wondering if there was a way to dim the lights with an Ipad. Was hoping for like a blue tooth online module of some sort. Any help?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'd need dimmers that can receive a signal from either the network directly or be tied to a module that makes them addressable and receives the signal.

Bryan


----------



## thepred (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a setup like this?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.lutron.com/Products/WholeHomeSystems/RadioRA2/Pages/Overview.aspx

http://control4.com/residential/products/


----------

